# venomous for sale



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

PETER GIBBENS 2013CB
SIAMESE SPITTING COBRAS (NAJA SIAMENSIS) £70 EACH (SPECKLES)
SIAMESE SPITTING COBRAS (NAJA SIAMENSIS)£100 EACH (HIGH WHITES)
SNOUTED COBRAS (Naja annulifera) £70 EACH 
swaps welcome for other venomous,pythons,monitors or boas 


pm me for details


----------



## 1uk3 (Jun 18, 2010)

pictures for the above items 

please contact peter for more details


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

*Venomous for sale*

PETER GIBBENS 2013CB
price drop after checking the european market
SIAMESE SPITTING COBRAS (NAJA SIAMENSIS) £50 EACH (SPECKLES)
SIAMESE SPITTING COBRAS (NAJA SIAMENSIS) (HIGH WHITES) ALL SOLD
SNOUTED COBRAS (Naja annulifera) £50 EACH


----------

